# nox ich or copper sulfate ?



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you prefer Nox Ich or Copper Sulfate to treat velvet? Which works best? Namaste Gypsy


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hate to use copper, but aquarisol is very effective for velvet. Pretty well anything sold to kill it works though - it's an old problem in fishtanks and we've fought it for decades. Minimum 25% weekly water changes forever and a treatment now are the best ways to go.


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you know if aquarisol is safe to leave the plants in the tank when treating?


----------

